
Show HN: SentCode – Unlimited Web Development for $290 per Month - camping-monitor
Hello all!<p>We launched <a href="https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.sentcode.com" rel="nofollow">https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.sentcode.com</a> a few weeks ago and since then we didn&#x27;t stop for a second. We basically offer unlimited web development for a fixed monthly fee.
I truly believe that we are offering a great service that people gladly pay the small price as it helps them a lot in their own businesses.<p>I&#x27;m right here in case you got any questions, and I hope I can contribute as much as I can to this community!
======
ko3us
Says $390 on your website? Also how do you deliver the project? Do you host or
provide the final code?

